# Jake Update



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone!

I wanted to give another update on Jake. Just since I gave an update 2 weeks ago on Ruth's senior update thread, Jake has continued to decline.

He continues to have difficulty getting up, and walking. I tried to get some pictures of him standing so you all can see his legs, but he immediately goes into a sit when I walk away from him. His hind legs tend to cross over, or they stay so close to each other that both feet are touching, which causes him to fall to one side. I guess the good thing is, when he falls he doesn't splay, he just goes down on one hip.

The other day he was so excited when Ken came home, because he knew we were taking him out front with us, and he tried to hurry, which he just can't, and he slid and fell on the kitchen floor. Poor guy, he was so excited, it didn't even phase him, we just had to help him up. He is now avoiding the kitchen some, unfortunately he has to go through the kitchen to get to the back yard.

His ball chasing days are over. But lying down and chomping on one is ok. He has lost so much muscle mass, not just in his hind legs, but we can see it in his face and pretty much all over.

Summer is quickly approaching, and many of you know he can not handle the heat, as his lungs are full of scar tissue. He is increasingly having difficulty breathing. Our temps here for the past 3 days have already been 93. I was really hoping for a longer winter, but unfortunately we have been running the air conditioner since January.

We are taking one day at a time with him, and making each day right now count with him. All good things. We have been taking him to see some of his favorite people and favorite places, although he does tire easily, so we take it easy with him.

We find it difficult sometimes when we look at him and remember the big athletic boy he once was. He looks tired, but for now, one day at a time.

These pics were the best I could get, taken just this last Friday.
Hope you enjoy my big boy, even though he looks tired, he still has some happy days left to share with us.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh Tammy, I'm so sorry. I understand what a struggle this is for you and Ken.







My Massie LOVED playing ball and as she got older and weaker I would roll her the ball. She still enjoyed the game though It sounds like even though Jake is having more and more trouble getting around he is still happy. Jake is such a sweetie.









Chama splats (that's what I call it) on the floor sometimes. It doesn't seem to phase her either. She just waits for me to pick her up or she scrambles up herself sometimes too. I can't remember--does Jake have a harness? 

Chama is already having trouble breathing here and it's only been in the 40s and 50s! I don't think she'd last a day in the 90s!









Please give Jake a big hug from me and toss him his ball. Enjoy whatever time you have left.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

THanks Ruth. Yes Jake has a harness, the same one Jean had. It isn't helping as much now though. I was just looking at the one MRL posted that a friend of hers had, that might help even better.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I"m sorry Tammy.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Tammy, I have the same issue with Sheba falling due to loss of muscle mass in her hind legs and she started being afraid, first of crossing thresholds and then of just walking on any floor where she felt she was slipping. 

I found that Home Depot has cheap 6' long non-skid runners for about $12. I bought 8 to create paths between the area rugs on the first floor. It didn't take long for her to realize that she wouldn't slip and fall as long as she stayed on these and I can see the difference in her confidence level.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The runners are a good idea. 
You might find massage down the spine helps get blood flowing to those hind quarters & helps muscle mass. So does massaging the legs & an occasional spritz of Bigeloil (horse liniment). The last chiropractic/acupuncture session Barker the Elder had was terrific. She walked straight for 2 1/2 weeks, she had more energy, just a whole lot of "repair". If he is slightly anemic or borderline, talk to your vet about adding a little bit of iron (via pill).


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Love the pictures of Jake, especially the first picture, what a sweet expression.














What a handsome, handsome man!

Many thoughts for Jake and your family.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Such a sweetie. Cherish the time you have with him. I always love to see pics of him.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

We did have one runner for the kitchen, but Ken is picking up a couple more.

Jake has been having Chiro and acupuncture treatments for the past year. It has just gotten to the point that they are no longer helping.

I give him his massages every morning. I have never heard of Bigeloil, so I will look into that.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Tammy, your boy is just a sweetheart!














I know he'll work with all his being to remain with you and Ken for as long as he can. These special dogs will not quit until their bodies are just too tired to work anymore. My Ana played *frisbee* up to 3 days before we let her go. She kept her play face and didn't mind playing wheelbarrow to get around when she wasn't in her wheelchair. I'll never forget how brave she was in the last days. I know I'll see her soon again when she's beautiful, healthy and vibrant. Enjoy spending those special moments with your boy. When Jake is ready to go, he'll let you know.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Tammy I know you are concerned for Jame and his breathing.

Have you talked to the Vet about using Aminophylline or another bronchodilator. I know about Aminophylline because we used it on my horse for years, she had scar tissue in her lungs that made it near impossible for her to breath well. Summer was really bad for her until we started her on the the Aminophylline. We gave it to her every day, larger amount in the summer and the winter.

http://www.petcarerx.com/pcrx/HealthGuide/Medications/Medication.aspx?mid=10159

The muscle loss may lessen if Jake is able to get a better amout of oxygen in his lungs.

Give Jake a big hug for me.

Val


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry Tammy, I know your making everyday count with him and that's what matters!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I tried a bronchodilator with Chama and it made her so hyper that she couldn't sleep!









I have tried different herbs and the one that has worked best is the Bronchial Wellness tincture from onlynaturalpet.com

Hugs to Jake!!!!!!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Val, Yes Jake was on the Aminophylline, due to your recommendation last year, we weaned him off of it as fall approached, as he was doing better. It did help, but didn't notice a difference come fall, which is why we took him off of it.

Ruth, I have not tried that herb, I did try another one you told me about I think, but I don't remember off hand which it was. I may look into this one you posted, since I have to place another order with onlynaturalpet anyways.

The temps here have gone back down the last couple of days, and he has done better. Of course the mobility is not good, but breathing a little easier, and resting peacefully. 

Thanks again, as always, Jake and I always appreciate all of you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Did I recommend a tincture to you or those little pills? I know I was doing those little pills with Chama last year. 

Here is the current stuff: http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/product_detail.aspx?item_guid=2467a700-7eed-473b-826c-8f1c9746a335


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Ruth, What I gave him before was in pill form. It was last year though, so I don't remember the name of them.

It was not the Bronchial Wellness tincture, so I think I am going to order that today with my order and give it a try. Did you just use it temporarily, until you saw results?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi Tammy,

I gave it three times a day until the weather cooled down. Then I switched to once a day and then stopped entirely. Now that the weather is warm again I plan to start using it again. At the moment I'm treating Chama for a bacterial overgrowth in her intestines so I'm concentrating on that. I find it hard juggling all of the different conditions/medications!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

I had to come back and visit Jake again. I just love his head and I could just kiss his sweet little face.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Ruth,
Sorry about Chama, I do understand though how hard it is to juggle all the different conditions and medications. I am doing the same thing not just for Jake, but Jarie too.

I placed the order so I should have it next week, and see how that helps.

Jake has done very well the last 2 days. Temps have been down in the 60's and low 70's, so much easier for him. He even jumped a little this morning and barked at one of the ferals outside. Don't want to sound mean, you know how I am about the cats, but that was a good sign for Jake!

Cathy, AW, Jake thanks you. He loves kisses, and I will be sure to let him know his Aunt Cathy is thinking of him.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh gosh Tammy, I am so sorry Jake is not doing very well. It is so hard to see them grow older and infirm. I see more and more signs of decline in Max too. 

Hope he is with a while longer yet.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Tammy, how is Jake doing?


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Jake isn't doing so well right now. This past week he has had more difficulty getting up, walking, and breathing.

Last week we were in the 90's, just too hot for Jake. The past few days, temps have dropped back down to the 80's, a little relief, but not much. Summer sucks!









He had a severe case of diarrhea‎ two days ago, not digesting some of his food, like he was, so we had to make some changes, he is ok now, but boy did that scare me. I am not one to worry too much with those types of issues, but with Jake that is so uncommon, all these awful thoughts were going through my mind.









The last two days, he doesn't want to go outside, when I walk with him, he just stands there next to me, trying to go back inside.

His appetite is still good, but honestly, I think with Jake, he will always have an appetite, he loves to eat.

Ken and I struggle every day, trying to do all we can for him. I know I have been in denial, trying to pretend everything is ok, but realistically, we know his time is coming.









Most of his time now is spent sleeping. Getting him to walk without falling is becoming more difficult. But, he still looks forward to the evening when Ken gets home so he can spend that time outside in the front yard lying in the grass, watching the happenings in the neighborhood. I look forward to those times too.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm sorry that Jake isn't doing well. I think its great that he still enjoys eating and keeping an eye on the neighborhood. When Niko had trouble getting around the house, we made a path of rugs so he could navigate. We just started doing the same for LJ.

I'm prayers and positive thoughts to Jake.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Tammy, it isn't easy at times like this. Hugs to You, Ken, Jake and the Aussies.

Val


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Joanne and Val.

Fortunately for Jake, my house is all carpeted, except for the kitchen. I put runners in there so he can walk through to get to the back door and outside. He still hesitates though, until I am next to him so i can walk with him.

Thanks for the hugs and the prayers.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi Tammy,

So sorry to hear about Jake. It's so tough when they really start losing their quality of life. Jake has been such an amazing fighter and you have taken such good care of him. I am glad he still enjoys his meals and his neighborhood watch program. Please give me a hug and a kiss from me.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Tammy, I am so sorry to hear this. It is never long enough, but you have an amazing job of giving Jake a fanastic life. I dread, along with everyone else that post that is coming, but take comfort, you helped give him another couple good years when most would have given up, and your decision, when it is time, will come at the appropriate time. Give Jake a hug for me and the girls in AK, and God bless.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

My heart is breaking. Jake is declining. In just the past couple of days, he has gotten so much worse. 

I keep telling myself, he is just having a bad day. he has always been a fighter, so strong and willing to please. None of his meds are helping anymore, nothing is making a difference. His mobility is NOT good. He can not get up without my help, and cannot stand without me being next to him. He looks really sad.

Last night Ken asked me if I thought he would make it through the weekend, how do I answer that? Except with tear filled eyes and an " I don't know " reply. Last night I watched Ken just crawl on the floor and cuddle with him as I went upstairs to bed.

This morning there has been no change. Then Ken made the decision this morning, unless for some miracle, this Sunday will be the day. It is time.

I am having the most difficult time accepting that.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Tammy, I'm so sorry for you all... What a heartbreaking decision to make, but I know it's made with the greatest of love for Jake. My thoughts and prayers will be with you...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I know it's hard, but it really sounds like it's for the best (for him). We never get to have them as long as we want, but when the quality of life is gone, the spark is gone, it's time. We'll all be here for you.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Tammy, I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm very sorry Tammy. Its such a painful decision.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm so sorry to read this, I'll keep you all in my thoughts


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi Tammy,

Big hugs to you and to Ken. It is an incredibly difficult decision and even more difficult when you have a dog like Jake who has come back from the brink so many times. It is also just so hard to let them go but when they let you know, as Jake is now doing, it is the absolute right and kind thing to do. It is your final gift to Jake, to let him go and be free of all the pain. 

You have taken the most wonderful care of him and given him so much love. Please know in your heart that he has lived the best life possible and that he will stay with you, in your heart, forever. 

I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Tammy, I'm so sorry.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Tammy. I just saw this. I'm so sorry. I keep writing, then deleting, because there is so much I want to say to you and Ken. But no words will help. Just remember you're not alone. You three remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Tammy, my heart hurts for you and Ken. I think what you are seeing with Jake is not so much saddness as he is just worn out. There is nothing left in him to fight any more and he is just ready to rest. I know that doesn't make it any easier, but he has put up a great battle in the past and I think that all takes a toll on their bodies.

I wish there was something I could say or write to make it any easier, but I don't think there is. The only thing that helped me was knowing that my dogs weren't going to be in pain and that I did everything I could to give them the great life that they had.

Hugs to you.
Val


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Jake. I know how you feel, even though my girl isn't quite there yet. It's the hardest choice we have to make for them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tammy I'm so sorry Jake is doing poorly. It sucks to have to make that decision - the worst part about pet ownership is having to decide when it's time to let them go, but it's also the kindest thing you can do for him. If you and Ken think it's that time, it probably is. You know him best and only you can tell when his joy in life has faded. I know you'd move heaven and earth to help him but there's only so much we can do, and finally all that's left is to ease their suffering and make their passage from this life as calm and peaceful as possible.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry!! I don't know what more to say, and I am not going to try. Give Jake a cyber-SQUEEEEEEEEZE for me and the girls. Please, take care.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I have been following this thread even if not posting. I'm so sorry to read this news. You have done everything to ensure Jake's quality of life is foremost and to read that he has had enough is very sad. He has had a wonderful life of loving attention and care. I think everyone of us here, has a special place in their heart for Jake.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Tammy-I haven't wanted to look here at the posts-I am really sorry. But so comforted by the thought of a dog that has been well loved all his life. Please take care.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you everyone. I don't really know what to say, except that I really do appreciate everyone's replies.

I know I haven't posted much, in the past few months here, I just have been really sick for the last 4 months, and have had to chose my time carefully, and the dogs have been taking up a lot of that time.

I have been really hoping for a miracle, that somehow, Jake will perk back up, but I know that is just me holding on.

So many of you here have helped me tremendously with Jake when he was first diagnosed with cancer. Without trying to type and remember everyone's names, please just know who you are and I thank you so much, and Jake thanks you too.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry. I'll be keeping you and Jake in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">Tammy I am so sorry you are faced with this decision, I always hope that God will make it for me...Yes I am a whimp.

Jake is so lucky to have you. You have been his champion,his strength,his advocate,his nurturer,his best friend.

May you have strength and courage in the days and weeks to come.











































</span>


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry you have to make this tough decision. I'll keep you and Jake in my thoughts. *HUGS*


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thinking of you guys today, Tammy.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANThinking of you guys today, Tammy.


As am I.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

And me, as well.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Same here.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

You've been on my mind all weekend.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Jake







I hope you and Ken are doing alright. You are in many peoples thoughts. His photos at the start of this thread are fabulous. What a handsome fella!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Tammy just like everyone else I just wanted to say that I was thinking about Jake, you and Ken today. Hugs. 

Val


----------

